# Imperial Fists Showcase log -DoI



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello another army commission that Den of Imagination did.
This time Imperial Fists.

Let's start this thread with Cool Rhinos.

The Fist was done with some custom made stencil work.
It's really slick. 

More on blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/12/tank-with-fist.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

You are really skilled with the painting! It will be interesting to see how this army turns out. How big have you planned to make it?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

forkmaster said:


> You are really skilled with the painting! It will be interesting to see how this army turns out. How big have you planned to make it?


30 Tactical
5 Sternguard
5 Comand squad
3 Centurions
2 Rhinos
1 Razroback
1 Stalker 
2 HQ's

I haven't really touched it at all. Girls did a wonderful job on it.

Cheers,
Dariusz aka Brovatar from Den of Imagination.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Some more awesome souse Fists for you today.
Ladies and Gentleman Rest of the vehicles

B : http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/12/strengthened-through-pain.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Verrrrrrry nice.....Verrrrrryyy Nice indeed!!
:wink:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

*sigh* time to go throw my Imperial Fists in the trash then 

Very well done as always. Im looking forwards to seeing the troops


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brovatar said:


> I haven't really touched it at all. Girls did a wonderful job on it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dariusz aka Brovatar from Den of Imagination.


Thank you for the answer and all the kudos to those girls then!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Immaculate. Your work is very impressive!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys Really appreciate your comments. The girls did excellent on this project.
Now time for Centurions, Sternguards, Command Squad and Grand Master.

BLog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/12/prepare-for-assault.html




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Some infantry time. 30 tactical Marines and a Captain.

What do you think of the basing for those guys ?

BLOG: More photos: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/12/straight-in-numbers.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Very nice. Interesting Green/Yellow contrast, and I like how you've done the plasma blue. Why did you choose green for the Marble?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

The FISTS are rady for a littel show.

Check them out on YouTube: 






Check them out on the blog :http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2014/01/for-emperor-for-dorn.html

...and let us know what you think.



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

nice Brov. very nice. your team pulled off some nice complimentary colours to the yellow, which can get a bit much by itself. what kinda airbrushes do you use?...if you don't mind me asking


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice work!!!
VERY NICE WORK INDEED!!!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely stuff right there! :good:


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

CubanNecktie said:


> nice Brov. very nice. your team pulled off some nice complimentary colours to the yellow, which can get a bit much by itself. what kinda airbrushes do you use?...if you don't mind me asking


Hard&Steamback Evolution airbrush.

Cheers,
Dariusz ^^


----------

